# Baptism of the New Frontier..



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Got this Colt New Frontier on GunBroker last week anh had first chance to fire it today. Loaded up some SWC with HP-38 and hied to the range. Trigger is terrible, breaks clean and crisp, but pull feels like sixteen pounds!

Despite awful trigger, did sight in:



Needs a little work ~ that's forthcoming!

Bob Wright


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*16 pounds?*



> ...but pull feels like sixteen pounds!


So does that need a different weight spring,,,
Or can the tension be adjusted?

I know nothing about the internals of an SAA.

Nice catch by the way,,,
A serious handgun.

Aarond

.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

aarondhgraham said:


> So does that need a different weight spring,,,
> Or can the tension be adjusted?
> 
> Aarond
> ...


Yes, Sir, on both. The tension can be adjusted, either by grinding down the sides of the mainspring, or by loosening and shimming the mainspring screw.

My choice is to replace the mainspring. I don't have any confidence on an altered spring, and I'm not to crazy about some after market replacement springs as they tend to be too light. However, in my experience, OEM springs of current manufacture tend to be the best solution.

Bob Wright


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That's a nice looking revolver.


----------

